

App monetization with 'passive' Bitcoin mining - joelcox
http://icoplay.com/plugins#icominer

======
phunehehe0
Interesting idea. Now you just need to make sure that the mining doesn't
affect the performance of your game. Plus maybe people will complain that the
computer fan is too noisy when running the game. Of course being a game makes
that easier a tiny bit.

------
joelcox
PocketGamer has a bit more info on this:

[http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/Full+Indie+UK+news/featu...](http://www.pocketgamer.biz/r/PG.Biz/Full+Indie+UK+news/feature.asp?c=54970)

